# Need Books



## Joe Brandon (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey yall need some books to read. I know I want one by Mr. Plott about the history of hunting in the NC mountains but any other suggestions? I remember hearing about a book about a man who hunted mountain lions and was called the " last true mountain man" from out west like Colorado. Anyone know the name of this book? Any other nonfictional hunting book suggestions. Not "how to's" but actual biography's or stories.


----------



## strothershwacker (Mar 8, 2020)

There's some men on this forum that need to write a book or two!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 8, 2020)

Treecutter and whitetailfeak pull impressive game about every year. I'll be thinking about next year in late December and they'll shoot a big mountain buck late in the game when most us have gone home!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 8, 2020)

I think that mans name I was thinking about was Wiley Carrol.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 8, 2020)

Anything you can find about " Ben Lilly". He hunted every where, Mountain Lion and Bear. He traveled out west when the pickens were thin around here. He even guided a President. Several accounts of him in a knife fight with a bear, he followed a pack a hounds. He was often called the last mountain man, Long hunter and bear killer.


----------



## oldguy (Mar 8, 2020)

Aldo Leopold's Sand County Almanac should be required reading for any outdoorsman,
Better get started. Won't be long before you're thinking " So many good books - so little time!
Everything by Archibald Rutledge. Same with John McPhee. The Old Man and the Boy by Robert Ruark. A recent read A Naturalist in Florida by Archie Carr. The list goes on and on!!!


----------



## oldguy (Mar 8, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> I think that mans name I was thinking about was Wiley Carrol.


'Ol Wiley used to write for" The Trapper" back in the 70s. All of his trapping lure recpies included "horse brains"!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 8, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Anything you can find about " Ben Lilly". He hunted every where, Mountain Lion and Bear. He traveled out west when the pickens were thin around here. He even guided a President. Several accounts of him in a knife fight with a bear, he followed a pack a hounds. He was often called the last mountain man, Long hunter and bear killer.


Yes sir that was the name, Ben Lilly!Thank you so much!


----------



## Dan DeBord (Mar 8, 2020)

Hunting and fishing in the Great Smokies . Jim Gasque   New introduction by Jim Casada.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2020)

Forty four Years Of The Life Of A Hunter, by Meshach Browning. 


https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/Bo...ars+life+hunter&cm_sp=snippet-_-srp1-_-image3


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 8, 2020)

How to bag the biggest buck of your life.   Larry Benoit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got a few books on the book shelf that I will bring the next time I head toward Ksaw.   I don't want them back and you can pass them on when you want.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 8, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got a few books on the book shelf that I will bring the next time I head toward Ksaw.   I don't want them back and you can pass them on when you want.


Hey that is awesome I cant thank you enough!!!! My wife and I live in Woodstock now. Please feel free to call or text your books would be more than appreciated! Thanks again, 678-334-5443


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 11, 2020)

This forum never ceases to amaze me. I just received a shipment of 6 books just on bears and their nature from @oldguy . I am so grateful! I have had help with a flat, met some good friends and hunting buddies, and now gotten some great literature, all from GON. I feel any sportsmen who is fortunate enough to have found GON is truly blessed from the many fruits it bears.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 11, 2020)

Joe, find you a copy of Sam Hunnicut's "Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smoky Mountains". Originally published in 1926(reissued in 2017 by Western Carolina University) it depicts bear tale after bear tale of Hunnicutt and Mark Cathy's adventures in the area in and around Deep Creek near Bryson City, NC during pre park days. You may even read about a Laney or two in the book. I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> View attachment 1006546




With a matchlock on the cover, that has to be a good book.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 11, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> View attachment 1006546


Whitetail I'm ordering those! Hey you heading out west for any Turkey this year?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 11, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Whitetail I'm ordering those! Hey you heading out west for any Turkey this year?



April 13th, got a few to kill around here first.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 11, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Whitetail I'm ordering those! Hey you heading out west for any Turkey this year?



Hunnicutt wrote just like he spoke, he was no wordsmith. Look past that and you'll enjoy the stories.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Joe, find you a copy of Sam Hunnicut's "Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smoky Mountains". Originally published in 1926(reissued in 2017 by Western Carolina University) it depicts bear tale after bear tale of Hunnicutt and Mark Cathy's adventures in the area in and around Deep Creek near Bryson City, NC during pre park days. You may even read about a Laney or two in the book. I think you'd enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 1006546




This book will be added to my personal library.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2020)

I have most of the books mentioned so far on my shelf. And second the recommendations on all.

They're not set here, but I recommend that you read everything that Jim Corbett wrote. He was the real deal. He was a man of English descent (and a gifted writer,) who was born in India and spent his life hunting man-eating tigers and leopards, but he would have fit in just fine here in the Smokies around a campfire with Uncle Fed Messer, Uncle Mark Cathey, Sam Hunnicutt, Black Bill Walker, and Turkey George Palmer. And a few of those Laney and Parker boys.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 12, 2020)

Good Topic Joe!  I am going to order some of these recommendations as well.   Peter Capstick’s “Death in the Long Grass” and other books on hunting dangerous game are Excellent.  He recounts exciting stories about his time as a professional hunter in Africa.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2020)

jbogg said:


> Good Topic Joe!  I am going to order some of these recommendations as well.   Peter Capstick’s “Death in the Long Grass” and other books on hunting dangerous game are Excellent.  He recounts exciting stories about his time as a professional hunter in Africa.


I have most of his books, too. Probably my all-time favorite African hunting book is Robert Ruark's _Horn of the Hunter._


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 29, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Joe, find you a copy of Sam Hunnicut's "Twenty Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smoky Mountains". Originally published in 1926(reissued in 2017 by Western Carolina University) it depicts bear tale after bear tale of Hunnicutt and Mark Cathy's adventures in the area in and around Deep Creek near Bryson City, NC during pre park days. You may even read about a Laney or two in the book. I think you'd enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 1006546


Chris I am in the Hunnicutt book now. It is awesome. It is literally like sitting next to a fire and having a man tell you hunting stories. man had an amazing memory. Do you know any of these places he details in his stories? He mentions them mostly by name.


----------



## splatek (Mar 29, 2020)

yeah good time to be reading.
I have this on the list.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 29, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Chris I am in the Hunnicutt book now. It is awesome. It is literally like sitting next to a fire and having a man tell you hunting stories. man had an amazing memory. Do you know any of these places he details in his stories? He mentions them mostly by name.



Sam Hunnicutt, Boc Laney, Mark Cathey are all figures that I heard about growing up as their pre gsmnp homes were areas that my ancestors frequented. On a trout fishing trip last year I found Hunnicut's infant daughter's grave site near where his home once stood. As far as Deep Creek, Poke Patch, Bryson Place, Forked Ridge, Spence Field, Hall Cabin, Beetree creek, Noland's Creek, Thunderhead, Clingman's Dome etc etc etc etc, yep I know them all. Marion Epley and wife from NY I had never heard of until I read the book. They were more less tourists to the area of the Smokies.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 29, 2020)

One thing that is peculiar about Hunnicut's book is that he never mentions Horace Kephart whom he would almost certainly been an acquaintance of. Kephart lived in Bryson City after his short time living on Hazel Creek and writing "Our Southern Highlanders".


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Apr 1, 2020)

WHITETAIL: Fundamentals and Fine Points for the Hunter  George Mattis 1969. As far as I'm concerned, it's the still-hunters bible


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Apr 1, 2020)

The intro to George Mattis'book


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 9, 2020)

Bob Plott has several books about the history of the Plott hound.  I think you can get them on Kindle as well as in print.  One of the books has a photo of an early Plott dog and it resembles a cur dog more than a long eared hound.  Interesting reading.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 9, 2020)

Also, there is a local author who wrote a couple of good fiction novels about the Eastanolee and Choestoe areas, I forget the titles but its something like The Boy Who Danced with Rabbits.  Its about the settlers and Cherokee living in the mountains.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2020)

Bkeepr said:


> Bob Plott has several books about the history of the Plott hound.  I think you can get them on Kindle as well as in print.  One of the books has a photo of an early Plott dog and it resembles a cur dog more than a long eared hound.  Interesting reading.


I have most of his books. The Plott hounds originated right here in my home county, a few miles from where I live. We used to keep and raise Plotts, and my dad hunted with some of the Plott family.


----------



## stubrew (Apr 9, 2020)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> WHITETAIL: Fundamentals and Fine Points for the Hunter  George Mattis 1969. As far as I'm concerned, it's the still-hunters bible



Just looked this one up and ordered. Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2020)

_The Witchery of Archery_ by Will and Maurice Thompson is a good read. It's about two brothers hunting with longbows in Georgia and Florida after the Civil War. It's written in the style of the day, but I found it fascinating. They hunted everything from woodpeckers to deer to small game, panthers, egrets, herons, ducks, and pretty much everything that moved.


----------



## mwjcolumbus (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey guys,
I was about to make a post about this on one of the more general pages but I was cruising the site and ran into this thread.  I have started an email newsletter revolving around book reviews of some of the hunting/shooting related books I've collected over the years.  It's biweekly (every-other) and will consist of the book review plus 3-5 online article links.  The articles could be anything hunting, shooting, wild game, arhcery, fishing, bologna, whatever as long as it's relevant and decent.  I mean for it to be brief, easy, boiled down content to get someone through the work day.  FallLineReview.com is where you can subscribe.  

Although it is just one book every other week, the OP or other contributors here may like it.  Feel free to follow up with any questions and I'll try to watch out for them.

Thanks for the time, 
Mack at Fall Line Review


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 26, 2020)

I started on A History of Hunting in the Great Smokey Mountains by Bob Plott last night and it is a real treat.  Im really enjoying it and have put several books from this thread on my list.


----------



## Fork Horn (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone ever read The Education of a Bear Hunter by Ralph Flowers?  I’ve enjoyed reading it several times over the years.  I think it’s an excellent book and a good read for anyone who enjoys hunting.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Apr 26, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I started on A History of Hunting in the Great Smokey Mountains by Bob Plott last night and it is a real treat.  Im really enjoying it and have put several books from this thread on my list.


That's next on my list I am still reading the Hunnicutt book and my Ben Lilly book is arriving Thursday so says Amazon.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 2, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Anything you can find about " Ben Lilly". He hunted every where, Mountain Lion and Bear. He traveled out west when the pickens were thin around here. He even guided a President. Several accounts of him in a knife fight with a bear, he followed a pack a hounds. He was often called the last mountain man, Long hunter and bear killer.


Hillbilly thanks!!!! This just came in the mail!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 2, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I started on A History of Hunting in the Great Smokey Mountains by Bob Plott last night and it is a real treat.  Im really enjoying it and have put several books from this thread on my list.


Uncle Fed Messer in there was kin to me. Couple more of those Haywood County folks in there that my dad knew.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Uncle Fed Messer in there was kin to me. Couple more of those Haywood County folks in there that my dad knew.


That’s awesome.  I’m reading about him now.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hillbilly thanks!!!! This just came in the mail!


I hope you enjoy, I sure did.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Uncle Fed Messer in there was kin to me. Couple more of those Haywood County folks in there that my dad knew.


My bird dog buddy grew up there on ”Plott Creek”. Fine people.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> One thing that is peculiar about Hunnicut's book is that he never mentions Horace Kephart whom he would almost certainly been an acquaintance of. Kephart lived in Bryson City after his short time living on Hazel Creek and writing "Our Southern Highlanders".


Another thing that struck me odd was Sam's method of coon hunting. He'd go out in the daytime with a cold-nosed dog, tree them in their den tree, and then chop it down. I grew up in a family of fanatical coon hunters, and never seen anybody do that.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Another thing that struck me odd was Sam's method of coon hunting. He'd go out in the daytime with a cold-nosed dog, tree them in their den tree, and then chop it down. I grew up in a family of fanatical coon hunters, and never seen anybody do that.



Check out the route he took to get to middle prong of Little River and more specifically Lynn Camp Prong on a fishing trip described in one of his stories. Very interesting, looks like he went in at Sinks and around Curry He/She crossing Meiggs.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Another thing that struck me odd was Sam's method of coon hunting. He'd go out in the daytime with a cold-nosed dog, tree them in their den tree, and then chop it down. I grew up in a family of fanatical coon hunters, and never seen anybody do that.




Daddy talked about a few coonhunters that did that. It was somewhat frowned upon down in these swamps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Check out the route he took to get to middle prong of Little River and more specifically Lynn Camp Prong on a fishing trip described in one of his stories. Very interesting, looks like he went in at Sinks and around Curry He/She crossing Meiggs.


Seems like a convoluted way to get to Thunderhead. I've tried to figure out where the Quill Rose sang patch  was, but a lot of his landmarks aren't on any map I've seen.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Daddy talked about a few coonhunters that did that. It was somewhat frowned upon down in these swamps.


Around here too, in my time.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Seems like a convoluted way to get to Thunderhead. I've tried to figure out where the Quill Rose sang patch  was, but a lot of his landmarks aren't on any map I've seen.



I guess he wanted to bypass the grand central station of the Smokies at the turn of the 20th century otherwise known as the Townsend Wye. The way the crow flies it's definitely shorter and what's now known as Meigs creek trail may have been well maintained then. 
Also, I've always referred to grouse as grouse and not "pheasants"....


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I guess he wanted to bypass the grand central station of the Smokies at the turn of the 20th century otherwise known as the Townsend Wye.


It still is. I went through there yesterday. Bumper to bumper cars and rental buggies. Gatlinburg: thousands of people in herds going up and down the sidewalks as usual.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> It still is. I went through there yesterday. Bumper to bumper cars and rental buggies. Gatlinburg: thousands of people in herds going up and down the sidewalks as usual.



Yep, we ate lunch at "no way jose's" Thursday in Gatlinburg and there was a 45 minute wait. The town was hopping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 16, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Yep, we ate lunch at "no way jose's" Thursday in Gatlinburg and there was a 45 minute wait. The town was hopping.


I wonder why he was starting from there on those TN trips, anyway? A long ways from Deep Creek. Looks like it would have been easier on horseback to go up to the Spence Field from the NC side, out the ridge, and down Thunderhead?


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder why he was starting from there on those TN trips, anyway? A long ways from Deep Creek. Looks like it would have been easier on horseback to go up to the Spence Field from the NC side, out the ridge, and down Thunderhead?



When I get off I'm gonna go back and read that story again. He definitely took the long way around.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder why he was starting from there on those TN trips, anyway? A long ways from Deep Creek. Looks like it would have been easier on horseback to go up to the Spence Field from the NC side, out the ridge, and down Thunderhead?



I went back and reread story Forty-Seven and Hunnicutt wrote that they left from "John Stinnett's on North fork of Little River by Line Springs Station." That makes more sense as to why he took that route, and he referred to the "Meages (Meigs) Mountain road" so it was more than likely a popular over mountain route to middle prong during that time.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 16, 2020)

NCH, I figured you would get a kick out of the fact that Hunnicutt was self admittedly scared of rattlesnakes. Apparently he was once bitten.


----------



## oldguy (May 17, 2020)

New Fur-Fish-Game magazine came yesterday. Very interesting article/excert from a book: "Vanished Bear Trails" by Darrell Farmen. It's about hunting Kodiak brown bears back in the 50s. The description of the book says it's 222 pages w/lots of photos (good photos in article). Aailable from Alaska Trappers Association, PO BOX 82177, Fairbanks, AK 99708 for $19.95 + $7.35 shipping or online at www.alaskatrappers.org
Looks like good reading and an opportunity to help support the ATA.
PLEASE don't come on here telling me you found it somewhere else for less, you also won't be supporting ATA!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> NCH, I figured you would get a kick out of the fact that Hunnicutt was self admittedly scared of rattlesnakes. Apparently he was once bitten.


I remember in a couple of his stories, they wouldn't camp in old houses because they were afraid of snakes. One, they tore the floorboards up, and built a scaffold to put their bed on or some such. 

But, he would wade into a bee tree with an axe.  I'm the opposite.


----------



## splatek (May 18, 2020)

@NCHillbilly and/or @whitetailfreak I bet the Smokies were hopping/will be as long as _it's_ open and _everything else_ is closed. The AT trailheads down here in GA have been packed with day hikers and some of our closed trailsheads have cars, 10, 20, once I counted nearly 40, along the side of the highway. Cabin fever has hit a good many people. I saw the ranger up there one day, but I doubt he was writing tickets or anything. 

I need to get up there and fish a few of my favorite prongs.. I miss that place. 
Is Smokemont back in operation. Little man wraps up digital learning for school this week and he loves that place! I do too for easy camping.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2020)

splatek said:


> @NCHillbilly and/or @whitetailfreak I bet the Smokies were hopping/will be as long as _it's_ open and _everything else_ is closed. The AT trailheads down here in GA have been packed with day hikers and some of our closed trailsheads have cars, 10, 20, once I counted nearly 40, along the side of the highway. Cabin fever has hit a good many people. I saw the ranger up there one day, but I doubt he was writing tickets or anything.
> 
> I need to get up there and fish a few of my favorite prongs.. I miss that place.
> Is Smokemont back in operation. Little man wraps up digital learning for school this week and he loves that place! I do too for easy camping.


None of the campgrounds in the Smokies are back open yet, but most of the backcountry sites are. Several roads and trails are still closed. People are there in swarms, and lots of people are going around the barricades on the closed trails.


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 18, 2020)

splatek said:


> @NCHillbilly and/or @whitetailfreak I bet the Smokies were hopping/will be as long as _it's_ open and _everything else_ is closed. The AT trailheads down here in GA have been packed with day hikers and some of our closed trailsheads have cars, 10, 20, once I counted nearly 40, along the side of the highway. Cabin fever has hit a good many people. I saw the ranger up there one day, but I doubt he was writing tickets or anything.
> 
> I need to get up there and fish a few of my favorite prongs.. I miss that place.
> Is Smokemont back in operation. Little man wraps up digital learning for school this week and he loves that place! I do too for easy camping.



Smokemont and Elkmont are still closed.


----------



## splatek (May 18, 2020)

OK, thanks Fellas! Much appreciated. I think i will stay away until it calms down a little.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2020)

This came today.  I’m excited.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1030409
> This came today.  I’m excited.


It's a good read. That one's been on my shelf for nearly forty years, and I drag it back out every year or two and read it again. Kephart was a little condescending to and derogatory of mountain folks, but I think he respected them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Also, I've always referred to grouse as grouse and not "pheasants"....


I missed this one somehow. Grouse were always called "pheasants" around here by everybody when I was growing up. That's also what the Cherokee called them in English. Quail were partridges, and grouse were pheasants. Never heard anybody use the word grouse or quail to describe them until I was grown.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a good read. That one's been on my shelf for nearly forty years, and I drag it back out every year or two and read it again. Kephart was a little condescending to and derogatory of mountain folks, but I think he respected them.


Well some things never change, right?  Outsiders are still condescending to mountain folks but feel entitled to be there.  We go to the mountains in Georgia every Labor Day weekend.  A couple years back we were at a little road side store that my wife likes and I was in line to pay.  Some old yankee woman was ahead of me and was talking to the lady behind the register who is from there and whose family owns the place.  This yankee was telling her how she and her husband love the mountains in Georgia and said, “We are thinking of moving here with you hillbillies.”  I wanted to climb the wall.  To the lady’s credit she just said, “Yes ma’am.”


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 29, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I missed this one somehow. Grouse were always called "pheasants" around here by everybody when I was growing up. That's also what the Cherokee called them in English. Quail were partridges, and grouse were pheasants. Never heard anybody use the word grouse or quail to describe them until I was grown.


In South Ga the older folks call quail pottage.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 29, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I missed this one somehow. Grouse were always called "pheasants" around here by everybody when I was growing up. That's also what the Cherokee called them in English. Quail were partridges, and grouse were pheasants. Never heard anybody use the word grouse or quail to describe them until I was grown.



That's interesting, as much time as I've spent in and around the Smokies I never heard grouse called pheasants until I read Honeycutt's book but I knew exactly what he meant.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 30, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> That's interesting, as much time as I've spent in and around the Smokies I never heard grouse called pheasants until I read Honeycutt's book but I knew exactly what he meant.


Like I said, I grew up never hearing them called anything but pheasants. Usually actually pronounced "feznets."


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 30, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Like I said, I grew up never hearing them called anything but pheasants. Usually actually pronounced "feznets."



It's less and less that you hear folks call Red Squirrels "Boomers". Pap would say that they are so fast that they can crap from top of a tree and get to the ground quick enough to dig a hole for it to land in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2020)

As Brad stated, quail are pottages, and we have two kinds of squirrels-cat squirrels and fox squirrels. Different parts of the South have various dialects.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 30, 2020)

Some of the younger folks down here don’t speak with nearly as thick of an accent.  Some do, and most of them still have an accent but the edges are rounded on theirs.  My daughter doesn’t have nearly as thick of an accent as me or my wife most of the time and she tells us we sound “country” which I reply to by saying, “We are country and so are you.  But we sound like we’re from South Georgia.”  And some younger people look at me strange when I use phrases that I’ve used my entire life and just accept as normal.  A younger guy at work told me I was “old school” because he heard me say that I had heard tell of something.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 30, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> As Brad stated, quail are pottages, and we have two kinds of squirrels-cat squirrels and fox squirrels. Different parts of the South have various dialects.


Yep.  My daddy was from the Florida panhandle and I was about eight years old when I realized he was talking about turtles when he spoke of gophers.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jul 31, 2020)

I am from here. I went down to south ga, Clinch Cty, once on a bear hunt and I promise to you I could not understand much of what was said lol! That's when I realized there are varying degrees and types of southern dialect.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Some of the younger folks down here don’t speak with nearly as thick of an accent.  Some do, and most of them still have an accent but the edges are rounded on theirs.  My daughter doesn’t have nearly as thick of an accent as me or my wife most of the time and she tells us we sound “country” which I reply to by saying, “We are country and so are you.  But we sound like we’re from South Georgia.”  And some younger people look at me strange when I use phrases that I’ve used my entire life and just accept as normal.  A younger guy at work told me I was “old school” because he heard me say that I had heard tell of something.


If I was on a TV show, they would subtitle me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2020)

I speak as an old time Southern Gentleman. Most here who have spoken with me in person should attest to that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If I was on a TV show, they would subtitle me.


Me too probably.  I was at a concert in Athens a few years ago and was talking to some people there that I knew already who had some guy with them that I had never met.  He thought a couple of things I said were funny and he was laughing and he stuck his hand out to shake and told me his name.  Now it’s important to know that this guy was from California.  I shook his hand and said, “I’m Brad.”  He says, “Nice to meet you Brian.”  I said, “No it’s Brad.”  He goes, “Brawan?”  Everybody was laughing at that point including me.  I said, “No man.  It’s Brad.”  He said, “Oh!  Brycson.  Sorry.”  I gave up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I speak as an old time Southern Gentleman. Most here who have spoken with me in person should attest to that.


You talk like people are supposed to talk, Nic.  God talks like we do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> You talk like people are supposed to talk, Nic.  God talks like we do.




Amen, my Friend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2020)

If you've ever watched the Moonshiners show, I talk like Mark,  Jeff, and Digger in person. I write English, but I sure don't speak it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If you've ever watched the Moonshiners show, I talk like Mark,  Jeff, and Digger in person. I write English, but I sure don't speak it.


I’ve been told I sound like a more redneck version of Georgia football coach Kirby Smart.  No idea if that’s true but he’s from South Ga too so it makes sense.  I dang sure don’t talk like I write.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 1, 2020)

I definitely have a strong Appalachia dialect. I come by it honestly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I definitely have a strong Appalachia dialect. I come by it honestly.


Yep. And I ain't ashamed of it, and I'm not changing it for anybody.

Phonetically:

Yup. An' I hain't none ashamed uv it, an' I shore ain't a-changin' it fur nobuddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. And I ain't ashamed of it, and I'm not changing it for anybody.
> 
> Phonetically:
> 
> Yup. An' I hain't none ashamed uv it, an' I shore ain't a-changin' it fur nobuddy.


I love the mountain accent.  It’s the best one there is except South Ga’s.?. I like some of the phrases y’all have that we don’t have too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I love the mountain accent.  It’s the best one there is except South Ga’s.?. I like some of the phrases y’all have that we don’t have too.




Down here in South Georgia, we don`t have as many words as other places, so we teach ours how to stand up and do tricks. Ours is an old Cracker dialect, I believe.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. And I ain't ashamed of it, and I'm not changing it for anybody.
> 
> Phonetically:
> 
> Yup. An' I hain't none ashamed uv it, an' I shore ain't a-changin' it fur nobuddy.



Like I said, I come by it honestly ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Like I said, I come by it honestly ?


Love it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 2, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Like I said, I come by it honestly ?



I can't swear by it, but I'm pretty sure I ran into him and another gentleman when I was fishing Snowbird once.  They were digging ramps.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 2, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> In South Ga the older folks call quail pottage.



Pap called them pottages.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Love it!



Steve and Becky Claxton did a lengthy interview with Pap for their website a few years before he passed. I'm glad they did.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> Steve and Becky Claxton did a lengthy interview with Pap for their website a few years before he passed. I'm glad they did.


There aren't many Paps left nowadays. My life was full of them growing up, and I'm glad it was. I miss them greatly, collectively.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

You boys might enjoy a documentary that I sent to Hillbilly some time back called Mountain Talk.  A guy named Gary Carden was responsible for it.  He’s from Silva and has written some books as well as the documentary.  I’ve got one of his books called Mason Jars In The Flood.  It’s a book of short stories based on his growing up in the mountains and it’s good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> There aren't many Paps left nowadays. My life was full of them growing up, and I'm glad it was. I miss them greatly, collectively.


If we had more of them this country wouldn’t be going so haywire.  I won’t get on a soap box but a big part of our problem is so many boys are growing up without men like that in their lives.  As a result they never stop being boys and we are seeing the effect of having a generation of old boys instead of men.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a good one, written by a good friend of mine. It`s well worth reading.


https://www.amazon.com/Along-Apalachicola-River-American-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00XRVL0SK


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> This is a good one, written by a good friend of mine. It`s well worth reading.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Along-Apalachicola-River-American-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00XRVL0SK


Thanks, Nic!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> You boys might enjoy a documentary that I sent to Hillbilly some time back called Mountain Talk.  A guy named Gary Carden was responsible for it.  He’s from Silva and has written some books as well as the documentary.  I’ve got one of his books called Mason Jars In The Flood.  It’s a book of short stories based on his growing up in the mountains and it’s good.


Are you familiar with Ron Rash? One of my favorite local writers. If not, you need to be. Start with his collections of short stories, like _Something Rich and Strange_, _Chemistry and Other Stories_, or _The Night The New Jesus Fell to Earth in Cliffside, NC_.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are you familiar with Ron Rash? One of my favorite local writers. If not, you need to be. Start with his collections of short stories.


Nope but I will be checking him out.  Man this place is great.  It reminds me that the whole world isn’t crazy and there are still good people left.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

Which one were you talking about as far as short stories, Steve?  I found one called Chemistry and Other Stories and another one called Burning Bright.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Which one were you talking about as far as short stories, Steve?  I found one called Chemistry and Other Stories and another one called Burning Bright.


Something Rich and Strange, Chemistry, Burning Bright, and the Night the New Jesus Fell to Earth are all good. Well, all of his books are. The World Made Straight is a good novel to start on, too. Rash writes a lot about the conflicts of old ways and traditions clashing with all the new scourges of meth, development, and such that have come to the mountains. He's pretty much spot on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Something Rich and Strange, Chemistry, and the Night the New Jesus Fell to Earth are all good. Well, all of them are. The World Made Straight is a good novel to start on, too. Rash writes a lot about the conflicts of old ways and traditions clashing with all the new scourges of meth, development, and such that have come to the mountains. He's pretty much spot on.


Good deal.  If you or any of these other fellas haven’t read any Larry Brown you ought to check him out.  He was from Mississippi and was a Marine and firefighter.  He died young. About fifty I think.  But left behind some good books.  I own three of them, Joe, Dirty Work, and Father and Son.  All three are great.  Joe was made into a not so great movie starring Nick Cage but the book is great and might be Brown’s best.  I could not see anybody but my wife’s daddy as the title character.  It was amazing.  Y’all will like his books because they are about people we know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Good deal.  If you or any of these other fellas haven’t read any Larry Brown you ought to check him out.  He was from Mississippi and was a Marine and firefighter.  He died young. About fifty I think.  But left behind some good books.  I own three of them, Joe, Dirty Work, and Father and Son.  All three are great.  Joe was made into a not so great movie starring Nick Cage but the book is great and might be Brown’s best.  I could not see anybody but my wife’s daddy as the title character.  It was amazing.  Y’all will like his books because they are about people we know.


I'll have to check him out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2020)

Here`s two more really good ones, written by a commercial mullet fisherman who got put out of business by the net ban. This is the area around Spring Creek, Panacea, and St Marks.


https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Creek-Chronicles-Leo-Lovel/dp/0970961618 

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Creek-Chronicles-II/dp/0970961626


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve got a list of stuff to get to from this thread.  I’m reading Our Southern Highlanders.  Next is On The Spine of Time.  I just finished Deliverance, I had never read the book before.  And I’ve got a book of James Dickey’s poems ordered.  The Rash books are about to be ordered.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s two more really good ones, written by a commercial mullet fisherman who got put out of business by the net ban. This is the area around Spring Creek, Panacea, and St Marks.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Creek-Chronicles-Leo-Lovel/dp/0970961618
> ...


Yes sir!  You recommended these to me back years ago, Nic. These and A Land Remembered.   And I can vouch for how good they are.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 2, 2020)

Most people don't read nowadays. That's part of our problem.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most people don't read nowadays. That's part of our problem.


I know it.  Too distracted.  Maybe that is something good that can come out of this virus mess.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I speak as an old time Southern Gentleman. Most here who have spoken with me in person should attest to that.


I for one can!


----------

